# Multiple versions of same package installed



## philipz (Jun 29, 2012)

All,

I am having some problems with compiling some code due to a libtool error. It seems that the code needs libtool v2 at least. Here's what I have installed on my system:

```
myserver# pkg_version -v | grep libtool
libtool-1.5.24                      =   up-to-date with port
libtool-2.2.10                      =   up-to-date with port
myserver#libtool --version
ltmain.sh (GNU libtool) 1.5.24 (1.1220.2.455 2007/06/24 02:13:29)
```
It seems there are two libtool versions installed and the oldest version is used? Sorry if the above does not make sense as I'm definitely not a power user :\

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

`# pkg_delete libtool-1.5.24`

You might want to remove the other one too. 

`# pkg_delete libtool-2.2.10`


----------



## jnbek (Jun 29, 2012)

Aye, I have the same problem with the Berkeley DB packages. I have like five versions installed, from 41 to 52. It's annoying, some you can twe*a*k in pkgtools.conf to use the latest, but there are differences in some that certain packages rely on and will segfault if the lower version isn't linked against. I wish they'd just consolidate the packages, and make it where one version does all the right things.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING before installing something new or updating existing stuff.

Sometimes ports change their name and if not handled properly you can get situations like yours. Mind you there are a few ports that have multiple versions in the ports tree, all of which can be installed at the same time without any problems.


----------

